# ISTANBUL | Bio Istanbul - Biomedical Science Park



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Website
Location


Bio Istanbul is the vision of Bio City Development Company, the leading emerging market's healthcare infrastructure investment company focusing on 21st century emerging cities, in partnership with TOKİ, EPP and the Ministry of Urbanization and Environment.

*Developer:* Bio City Development Company
*Costs:* $2 billion
*Project area:* 2 200 000 m2
*Construction area:* 748 000 m2

______________________________________________________________
*
Highlights*

• Bio Istanbul will be the first biomedical research park in Turkey and the wider region, with a population of over 500 million.

• Istanbul is currently the largest city in the world with no dedicated specialist paediatric hospital.

• The project will bring substantial foreign direct investment to Turkey and is expected to attract occupiers from industries as diverse as pharmaceuticals, medical technology, academia, R&D, IT and health care services.

• With the initial master-planning complete, the next phase of the project will be funded through a US$200m Convertible Bond issue.



Dmerdude said:


> Bio Istanbul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)




----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Ishimura (May 22, 2013)

:cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems an amazing place


----------

